# Track?



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

*What's the best Track?*

Right now I am use Bachmann E_Z Track and i an not happy with it .
So I am thinking about go to Atlas code 80 is that a good track or not? 
I am look for some in put about which track to go with
Thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Atlas code 80 is good track.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Atlas code 55 is also good track, it looks far more prototypical then code 80.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

However, when you get down to code 55, you have more compatibility issues with some older rolling stock. Something to consider...


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes that is what thought about code 55 that's why I'm thinking about going with code 80
But Peco or Atlas?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> However, when you get down to code 55, you have more compatibility issues with some older rolling stock. Something to consider...


Very true, I ran into some issues with older rolling stock I purchased through Ebay. Something about code 80 just doesn't seem right to me though!!! lol


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Code 80 rail is just a little higher than Code 55. Be ready to change out wheels, on older rolling stock, when using Code 55.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Of the four types discussed,Atlas C55 is the best looking one,no contest.But then,as stated,you may have wheel flange issues unless you stick to newer models.More,the choice of turnouts is pretty limited and powering them can be a problem.

In code 80,both Atlas and Peco will fill the bill.They're both easy to install,Atlas being a bit easier.However,Peco offers a much broader choice of turnouts and if you use their PL10 Twincoils,powering them is a breeze.But Peco is more expensive though.

My personal choice is Peco C55.It's somewhat of a cheat as it is more like C80 embedded deeper in the ties to look like C55.If you don't mind the european prototype tie spacing,most anything can run on this track.They also have the best choice of turnout types.The downside is the cost,track isn't so bad but the TO's can be expensive but they're worthed every penny in reliability.My opinion...the best of all four.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing about sticking with the more common track types, there are lots of used pieces available for sale in various venues. That really takes a bite out of the total cost of track and switches, something to consider.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Look at code 80 to be like the prototypical 144 lb rail used on the class one mainlines.

Code 100 for HO looks like the 144 lb rail also.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*track*

I go along with gunrunerjohn, code 80 flextrack it great. Being an old dinosaur, most of my stuff is older anyway, and I'm comfortable with it. gunruner says that you can get a lot of used stuff cheap, and that is a big plus in today's economy. Once ballasted, it looks fine to me. Code 80 is easy to find, and a lot cheaper.


----------

